# 2008 ends with bang, bang, bang



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Happy New Year, all: Had a good conclusion to what was generally a tough coyote-calling 2008. I went out yesterday and downed three, the first three-dog day this fall. Here's a recap (warning, it's a long one).

First stand, slight breeze from south. Set up the FX3 and JIB about 30 yards to my right. I'm facing west expecting to pull yotes in from my left(from the south) or from the west straight in front of me. Just when I'm at the 15-minute mark and thinking about packing it up, a dog comes in from the southwest, attention fixed on the FX and the JIB. Bang from 64 paces with the .223. First dog down.

Next stand, set up on back row with thick woods on each side. Placed the caller and decoy, then settled in with the Beretta loaded with #4 buck. No takers.

Third stand, breeze from south. Set up on the east-west running fenceline with me looking south. The field of about 20 acres had bush on the east, south and west sides. Placed with FX and JIB about 40 yards to the southeast. At the five-minute mark a dog comes in from the south, his head just visible over the crest of the hill. He comes toward the decoy and call and then at 80 yards turns 90 degrees and starts trotting straight west. Either he lost interest or he's starting to circle downwind. I wasn't taking an chances so squeezed off the Remy. Dog #2 down.

Hit the kiyi for 30 seconds. Five minutes later, a yote comes out of the bush to the west. She's about 70 yards out headed straight east. When she get downwind of the dog I just shot, she puts her nose to to the ground and turns toward the southeast and stops. I can't get a full broadside because she's quartered away so I put a 50-grain TNT HP behind her rib cage. I don't hear the impact but when she spins and heads back to the west, her tail tells me she's taken a solid hit.

I walked, found hair and a couple drops of blood and followed her tracks into heavy busy, surprised there wasn't a heavier blood trail. The odd pin-point of blood here and there disappeared, maybe for 40 or 50 yards. I began thinking 'lost dog' and was just about to call it when I noticed a couple big drops and then the start of the blood trail and in another 20 or so yards, saw the dog laying under a willow shrub. Yote #3.

Did two more stands, both dry. Here's what surprised me a bit. I just picked up the Jack in the Box and yesterday was the first time I had the chance to really observe coyotes' reactions to it. I was surprised the yotes didn't act more aggressively toward it. I was prepared for hard-chargers but that certainly wasn't the case with any of these three.

For those of you using JIBs or other similar decoys, are you finding the same thing happening? I'd like to hear from some of you guys who've used decoys.

In the meantime, hope you have a successful coyote-calling 2009. Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

got some pics?? way to go!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Way to go saskcoyote! I enjoy reading your descriptive posts.

I didn't end 2008 as good. We called 3 stands yesterday morning and didn't have any takers. Oh well it was good to get outside!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Sweet read man. We made a set last night at dusk with no glory. On my way to breakfast this morning saw three bummin around in one of my spots at about 8:30. Called dad and we were set up and calling probly half hour later.... Nothin but deer.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice details!! Any pics? We also made a stand last night but nothing.. We where gonna go out this morning but the 40 mph wind changed our mind.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wanna see some pictures of this hunt.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, blhunter3: Don't have pictures, cameras are at the (newspaper) office. I'm off this week so I'm staying away from that place. But I'll give you a quick description of what Canadian coyotes look like.

Close your eyes and imagine this. A typical Canadian coyote looks quite similar to a dog. It has four legs, a busy tail, pointy nose, and it weighs anywhere from 25 to 35 pounds on average. It often likes to eat rabbits.

Oh yeah, one more thing. Canadian coyotes are generally one hell of a lot smarter than us Canadian coyote hunters.

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote

PS. I'll post a picture when I get back to the office.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

good job mine didn't end like that but we got a **** lol :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib you guys found a **** running around in this cold weather?


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Saskcoyote,

Like the others said, you do good write-ups. I enjoy them. :beer: 
Keep after um...

YoteSlapper


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: :lol: He could find a whale in the great lakes.

Indian name Heap big hunter.

 Al


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's the pix of the three unlucky dogs. Couple points to note. Generally, the 50-grain HP traveling at about 3,165 fps has a very small entrance and often doesn't have an exit.

This top dog was facing me on an angle and the bullet hit the shoulder blade, leaving a bigger-than-usual entry hole. No exit. Dog dropped in his tracks. DRT.

Bottom yote was the one quartered away from me and shot her behind the rib cage. The entrance is on the other side so I'm surprised just where the bullet exited. The wound to the neck is the 'coup de gras' after the tracking session.

I don't have any pictures of the teeth but both the adult females had canine teeth that were worn down or broken off, something I hadn't noticed before.

I've included the tools of the trade -- FX3, JIB and snowshoes. I've only used the snowshoes once this year but with the dump we had over New Year's, they'll be getting a workout. Whether the deep snow will make the yotes respond to the call better remains to be seen. If it gets much deeper, they'll pack up and start dragging down deer.

Today was -31, just a little too cool. Tomorrow should be more reasonable, -24 or so, we'll see what happens. Hoping to get 2009 off to a bang, bang, bang.

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nice yotes... i gotta get me a pair of snow shoes they look like they work wonders


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------

